# Is it possible to remove the dash board from a 64 SS impala ?



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it possible to remove the dash board from a 64 SS impala ?

it looks like its factory welded please correct me if i am wrong ?


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Yes, you can take it out, but it's not easy. You can drill out the spot welds with a spot weld cutter, do what you want with the dash, i.e. chrome it, and re-install it using the cut spot welds as your guide to weld back in.

Note: Don't try to do this with a cheap spot weld cutter. You will end up spending more money on them than buying a good one. I use this one for a lot of stuff, but also have an air powered cutter for the bigger jobs.

http://www.amazon.com/Blair-BLR11096-Cutters-Spotweld-Cutter/dp/B002XML5HK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1


----------



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thanks*



BThompsonTX said:


> Yes, you can take it out, but it's not easy. You can drill out the spot welds with a spot weld cutter, do what you want with the dash, i.e. chrome it, and re-install it using the cut spot welds as your guide to weld back in.
> 
> Note: Don't try to do this with a cheap spot weld cutter. You will end up spending more money on them than buying a good one. I use this one for a lot of stuff, but also have an air powered cutter for the bigger jobs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blair-BLR11096-Cutters-Spotweld-Cutter/dp/B002XML5HK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1


i just want it redone painted ,i probably can have it reworked and painted with out taking it out , What do you think ?


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Yes, you don't need to take it out to have it painted.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

REVELATION13 said:


> i just want it redone painted ,i probably can have it reworked and painted with out taking it out , What do you think ?


*As Brian stated there is no need to remove the whole dash to paint it. Make sure you do remove the windshield as that allows you to get total paint coverage. On the cluster housing ive been taking them apart (spot welds on the inner ends) so I can wet sand and buff it once painted but even then not necessary.*


----------



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)

BThompsonTX said:


> Yes, you can take it out, but it's not easy. You can drill out the spot welds with a spot weld cutter, do what you want with the dash, i.e. chrome it, and re-install it using the cut spot welds as your guide to weld back in.
> 
> Note: Don't try to do this with a cheap spot weld cutter. You will end up spending more money on them than buying a good one. I use this one for a lot of stuff, but also have an air powered cutter for the bigger jobs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blair-BLR11096-Cutters-Spotweld-Cutter/dp/B002XML5HK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1



Thanks Brian,

Good info,around how many spot cuttings do i need to do just to kind of figure it out ?


----------

